#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Махамудра Джигтен Сумгона

## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую!

Издательство "Уддияна" открывает новый сезон и имеет честь представить новую книгу Гарчена Ринпоче "Махамудра Джигтен Сумгона". Книга открывает новую серию "Светоч махамудры", где будут публиковаться основополагающие учения по махамудре, в частности труды Трангу Ринпоче. Сам Гарчен Ринпоче - выдающийся буддийский лама из школы дрикунг-кагью, в октябре прошлого года он впервые посетил Россию.
Кроме того, в качестве анонса, поделюсь другими издательскими планами на 2004 год:

Патрул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблаго учителя"
Падмасамбхава и Джамгон Конгтрул "Свет мудрости", т.1
Дуджом Лингпа "Просветление без медитации"
III Кармапа Ранчжунг Дордже "Различение сознания и мудрости"
Трангу Ринпоче "Введение в медитацию махамудры"
Сангхаракшита "Кто такой Будда" 

www.uddiyana.ru

----------


## PampKin Head

А как же "Cloudless Sky" by Jamgon Kongtrul ?!!!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

Пэма, привет! А когда выйдет книга Патрула Ринпоче? 

У нас в марте группа едет в Дхарамсалу, где Его Святейшество как раз будет давать передачу этого замечательного текста. И его русскоязычная версия, мягко говоря, не помешала бы при синхронном переводе....

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Нико, увы, к марту точно не успеем. Книга достаточно большая по объему, так что еще много редакторской и прочей работы. Искренне рад, что в марте у вас будет редкая возможность получить драгоценные наставления Его Святейшества по этому замечательному тексту. Семинар Патрула Ринпоче в мае этого года будет тоже посвящен наставлениям по "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг". Вообще говоря, очень жаль, что этот несравненный труд до сих пор не был переведен на русский. На мой взгляд, всем приверженцам самых высоких воззрений тибетского буддизма стоит изучить его вдоль и поперек, и не только изучить, а принять эти наставления всем сердцем и освоить на практике.
Пампкин, пока эта книга Джамгон Конгтрула не входила в наши планы, мы собирались переводить второй том, посвященный буддийской этике, из "Сокровищницы знания".
Нельзя, кстати, попросить ссылочку на книгу, которую ты упоминаешь. На "Сноу Лайон" по названию мне ее не найти.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=books

Книга невелика по объёму, но *просто несравненна* ! Должна быть настольной книгой по Махамудре любого, кто себя идентифицирует с Сарма... 

Эх... Если бы кто автобиографию Дже Шабкара взял в работу!!! По силе - аналог "Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг"... Какая лирика!!! "Лакомые кусочки" переводил и записывал себе в тетрадочку...

P.S. Вот эта тоже хороша (просто и доступно о Кьерим и Дзогрим)

Creation and Completion: Essential Points of Tantric Meditation
by Jamgon Kongtrul, Sarah Harding (Translator) 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=books

В книге ещё есть "неформатная" биография Джамгона Конгтрула... Было весьма познавательно читать её.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Спасибо за ссылки. Все книги очень хорошие. К "Creation and Completion" я давно присматриваюсь. 
Поскольку себя я идентифицирую с нингма, пока не удается объять необъятное. Надо взращивать новых хороших переводчиков - Фарида с Таней не смогут перевести все книги.
Что касается нингма, то там тоже достаточно потрясающих книг, например "The Nyingma School of Tibetan Buddhism" Его Святейшества Дучжома Ринпоче. Как раз вчера заказал ее через тот же Amazon. Вот что бы перевести на русский!

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *Как раз вчера заказал ее через тот же Amazon. Вот что бы перевести на русский!*


Технический вопрос: 
Какой метод оплаты в Amazon? ВебМани?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Я воспользовался Visa Card приятеля. Наверное, есть и другие возможности.

----------


## Suraj

Пема , а вы амбициозны!
"История Нигма...",- текст от которого у любого переводчика появится слабость в коленках :-).

По тантрическим практикам  Нингма, на самом деле, очень не много книг.
Есть 2 экстраординарные:
1) посвещена практикам кьерима и зогрим (полные наставления) соглассно циклу Ваджрассатвы.
"Тоненькая но очень сердитая" книжечка:
DZOGCHEN MEDITATION 
by Khamtrul Rinpoche, annotated by Gareth Sparham
117 pp. 
Liink:
http://www.snowlionpub.com/search.ph...xcat=&xsubcat=
2) Эта терма Чокгьюр Лингпа с комментариям  Джамгона Конгтрула.
Очень...!
Light of Wisdom, Vol. II
by Padmasambhava, Jamgon Kongtrul 
Paperback: 216 pages 
Publisher: Rangjung Yeshe Publications; 1st edition (August 1, 1998) 
ISBN: 9627341339 

А вот том 4. только для "внутреннего пользования", там описание Трекчё и Тогал (всё никак не могу преобрести, продают только при предъявлении письма от Ламы!)

----------


## Desha

Замечательное известие. 
Уважаемый Пема, а как легче всего заказать книги из Эстонии. Я бы хотел приобрести несколько экземпляров.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Насчет заказа книг - высылайте заказ на книгу по адресу uddiyana@mail.ru, мои коллеги должны найти оптимальный способ доставки.
Что касается амбиций, как говорится, тот у кого их нет - пусть первый бросит камень. Пока есть силы и кое-какие способности - попробуем сделать что-нибудь хорошее.
"Nyingma School" - очень глобальный проект, но я надеюсь, что ни оскудела еще земля российская благодетелями да меценатами.

----------

